# Pan-Mass Challenge - Benefit Bike Ride



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The below post is on behalf of an academy class mate and good friend.

========================

On August 2nd and 3rd I'll be participating in the Pan-Mass Challenge. It is a 2-day 192 mile bike ride from Sturbridge to Provincetown. And yes, I'll actually be riding a bicycle the whole way. I am riding with a team that is made up of Dedham police officers and we are riding in the name of Timmy O'Brien,a little 5 year old boy from Dedham that has a rare form of cancer and is currently scheduled to have at least one of his legs amputated.

The ride benefits the Dana-Farber Cancer Institute and cancer research. As many of you know, my family has been affected firsthand by this horrible disease. I am trying to raise a minimum of $5000. On June 20th, 2003, we are having a fundraiser at The Dedham Health and Raquettime from 7:30pm to 11pm. There will be food, drinks, dancing, a DJ and a cash bar. There will also be a silent auction as well as a live auction and raffle.

Tickets are $30 and your ticket entitles you to a free visit anytime to Dedham Health and Raquetime. At the fundraiser, we will also be auctioning off a brand new 2003 Harley Davidson.

Tickets for the Harley raffle are $100 but we are only selling 350 of them so they are selling fast. Tickets for the fundraiser and the Harley Raffle are available now. They can be purchased by cash or check. Checks may be made out to "The Pan-Mass Challenge".

If you are unable to purchase tickets to the fundraiser or the raffle but would like to make a donation, checks that are made out to "The Pan-Mass Challenge" or "PMC/ Jimmy Fund" are tax deductible. I would appreciate any amount that you are able to donate. You may either see me to make donations or ticket purchases or you may mail them to me at the address at the bottom. I have also included my phone number if you have any questions. As I said, this is a cause that is very important to me and I truly appreciate any donation that you are able to make. If there is anyone else that you can think of to forward this e-mail to, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks again.
Mike

Mike Doyle
103 Jefferson Street
Dedham, MA 02026
781/329-0911
Email [email protected]


----------

